# pimp my rom mods



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

does anyone use the pimp my rom mods? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908269

which ones do you use? do they help at all? trying to decide if i want to install this.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

headcheese said:


> does anyone use the pimp my rom mods? http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1908269
> 
> which ones do you use? do they help at all? trying to decide if i want to install this.


I've used most of them. I stay away from the kernel ones if I'm using a custom kernel, as I"m not 100% sure they'll be compatible with all kernels. Otherwise, it's up to you what you use.


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

I installed today. I can definitely tell a difference. Can't remember what all I selected but I know I didn't do any kernel mod's.
Seems like my battery is draining very quick, or at least more than normal but I also installed a new Rom(clean Rom 3.1 odexed). I normally wait a good full charge or two before I get to worried with battery stats though.
Good luck.
If you don't like you could just always reflash your Rom.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Bump. This should never have gotten so burried


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea I never did install them. Tried but the aroma installer froze on me. Oh well. Never was a fan of extra unnecessary stuff.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

